# Hammerli Titan



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

or Walther Force 1000. Any comments on this gun, good or bad?


----------



## mxpilot (May 29, 2009)

I just bought a Force 1000 and I love it. It is incredibly powerful and I love the scope that came with it. For the money I paid, it is a way better gun than my $350 GAMO.


----------

